
Dissecting Bert - ghosthamlet
https://medium.com/dissecting-bert
======
ColinWright
This desperately needs a "What is BERT" section. I've been reading for 5
minutes, skimming for 10, and I'm still not sure.

Edit: OK, now I've clicked the correct random link and got the earlier paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.04805.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.04805.pdf)

BERT is a "new language representation model".

People, when you write papers, give your readers a chance to come up to speed
- a list of links to previous reading is essential. Make it prominent, and
early.

